# Rappeler un email envoye avec mail (comme avec outlook)



## val83 (15 Janvier 2010)

Est ce possible de le faire aussi avec mail

j ai envoye un mail un peu trop vite, je sais que sur outlook il est possible de le faire quand le message n a pas ete lu, pouvez vous me dire s il est possible de le faire avec mail?

Merci

valerie


----------



## Aliboron (15 Janvier 2010)

Déjà qu'avec Outlook ça ne marche que sur un réseau Exchange (et encore, quand on dit que ça marche, faut le dire vite) et pas avec les messages envoyés via SMTP (forcément). Alors faut pas espérer voir ça dans d'autres situations ou avec d'autres logiciels. La solution consiste à tourner sept fois la souris sur son tapis avant de cliquer 

Moi, cette fonction d'Outlook m'amuse beaucoup : je me précipite toujours sur les messages que les gens ont voulu rappeler pour chercher la bourde.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

en passant je signale le gadget rigolo dans gmail ( en ligne)
il y a une option réglable pour empêcher l'envoi facile   à des moments pré-réglés
( par defaut réglé en soirée de weekend, présumée arrosée )
deblocable si on résoud une serie de calculs







il y a une autre option bloquant l'interface 15 minutes  pour faire une pause


*Note du modo : *En parlant d'option, je tiens à préciser que la lecture de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" n'en est pas une,* il faut* la lire avant d'ouvrir un topic &#8230; Dans le mauvais forum ! 

On déménage.


----------

